# advice on test e + anavar cycle



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

Nees some advice on lean bulking cycle. Im planning on doing 10 week cycle of test e with a 4 week anavar kickstart. This will be my third cycle. My previous cycles were both 10 week Sustanon with a 4 week dbol kickstart. Im not really going for a cutting cycle but more of clean bulk as i would like to lose some fat. height is 5'8 around 190lbs BF i think is around 20%. i used to 110 lbs and i kinda miss my abs but i dont want to lose my size

My Test E + Anavar looks like this: ( this was also my cycle while in Sust i just changed the Sust and dbol to test e and var)

Week 1 to 10 Test E 500mg

Week 1 to 4 Anavar 50mg ED

Week 2 to start of PCT HCG 500iu 2x a week

Week 2 to start of PCT Adex 0.5mg EOD

PCT after 4 weeks after the last jab ( not sure about this coz im still reading on test e cycle mostly i read that i should do it 2 weeks after the last jab)

4 weeks Nolva 20mg ED

3 weeks Clomid 100mg ED

Really need your advice guys. any comments would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

AAS looks fine, would run the var personally at 100mg ED, works its magic around that mark for many and myself included.

PCT for a enanthate ester should be started 10-14 days after your last jab.

Nolva 20/20/20/20 will be fine, 3 weeks of clomid 100mg/day is too much. 100/50/50/50

Personally I have always done 5 week PCT's, many will say 2-3 weeks is enough, ive seen too many posts from people saying things such as I cant perform in the bedroom, feel depressed post cycle, havent recovered properally etc.

Cant comment on the HCG as ive never used it and recovered fine everytime with nolva clomid and a AI (adex)

PCT in my eyes is one of the most important aspects of a cycle, recovery, dont under estimate the ability of messing up the HPTA.


----------



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

lewishart said:


> AAS looks fine, would run the var personally at 100mg ED, works its magic around that mark for many and myself included.
> 
> PCT for a enanthate ester should be started 10-14 days after your last jab.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate the advice.

Is the 4 weeks 100mg on var enough? The stuff is reaaaally expensive. I was also thinking if i should kickstart it with dbol then finish it with Var. Would that be better? Or would that be too long for an oral?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ivan360 said:


> Really appreciate the advice.
> 
> Is the 4 weeks 100mg on var enough? The stuff is reaaaally expensive. I was also thinking if i should kickstart it with dbol then finish it with Var. Would that be better? Or would that be too long for an oral?


Oh sorry apologies thanks for reminding me, I was meant to mention 4 weeks for any oral IMO is not enough. 6 weeks minimum. Personally mate, youve chosen anavar, its the most expensive oral you can buy, if you dont want to run it like it should be in my oppinion, then I honestly would save your money, otherwise pay up! 

Haha no but seriouslly it is worth every penny you spend on it. 50mg ED isnt enough to reap the full benefits from it. 100mg ED is what it should be ran at to make it worthy. It is very non liver toxic, as all orals are slightly of course, but this doesnt make a difference really in terms of even dbol or anything, the liver is the strongest human organ in terms of replenishment, it can re build to 100% effectivity from 25% function. (dad sadly drank a lot and had to go doctors etc)

I would run the var for 8 weeks if i where you, I run it for 12 weeks haha. Love var. 

Would go for tbol alterantively, its relatively cheap, 60-80mg ED for the same amount of time 8 weeks. Dbol 40mg ED would be good, same time again.

Its up to you really but as I said, I would spend the money on the var at 100mg ED if it was me.


----------



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Oh sorry apologies thanks for reminding me, I was meant to mention 4 weeks for any oral IMO is not enough. 6 weeks minimum. Personally mate, youve chosen anavar, its the most expensive oral you can buy, if you dont want to run it like it should be in my oppinion, then I honestly would save your money, otherwise pay up!
> 
> Haha no but seriouslly it is worth every penny you spend on it. 50mg ED isnt enough to reap the full benefits from it. 100mg ED is what it should be ran at to make it worthy. It is very non liver toxic, as all orals are slightly of course, but this doesnt make a difference really in terms of even dbol or anything, the liver is the strongest human organ in terms of replenishment, it can re build to 100% effectivity from 25% function. (dad sadly drank a lot and had to go doctors etc)
> 
> ...


Ok i'll go for 100mg then and it does make sense i mean if i'm not going to take it right then why bother i'll just be wasting my money. Thanks a lot reaaly appreciate it.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

my advice would be to lay it out like this...

test E 1-10 @ 500mg pw

var 6-12 @ 50-100mg ed

a lot of people like to use orals as kickstarts but you will get better results using the oral when your test is at full power. var is mild but is a nice edition to any cycle. it'll add strength and lean mass and bind to shbg freeing up more of your test so more of it's building you muscle and not floating around being useless.

what does your pct look like?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Agree with Lewishart...run orals for as long as possible. Personally I would start with dbol (50mg ed for 8 weeks). It's cheaper and better for bulking. Would start adex at 0.25 mg eod, chances are that will be enough on 500mg test...if you need to you could always increase the dose. Would also run cycle for 12-15 weeks.


----------



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> my advice would be to lay it out like this...
> 
> test E 1-10 @ 500mg pw
> 
> ...


would you recommend to kickstart it with dbol instead then finish it with var? my PCT would be 4 weeks Nolva 20mg ED 3 weeks Clomid 100mg ED which was also my PCT when I was in Sust. Should I start my PCT 28 days after the last jab like I did with Sust? I mostly read I should start PCT 2 weeks after the last jab.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ivan360 said:


> would you recommend to kickstart it with dbol instead then finish it with var? my PCT would be 4 weeks Nolva 20mg ED 3 weeks Clomid 100mg ED which was also my PCT when I was in Sust. Should I start my PCT 28 days after the last jab like I did with Sust? I mostly read I should start PCT 2 weeks after the last jab.


If your running a 10 week cycle, as I've mentioned, its pointless changing orals half way through,blood plasma levels will stabilise in a few weeks rendering it pointless.

As I've mentioned, 12 weeks for your test anyway, 10 weeks isn't enough. 500mg/week is a fine dosage. All your going to do by running dbol is converting a bunch into methylestradiaol, gaining water weight, loosing it when you come off, and if for whatever reason you don't loose it, running var is pointless.

If you want to have a lean bulking cycle, its down to your diet, not the AAS you take! If your goals are to get bigger while staying lean ish, then tbol or anavar would be a good choice.

both at 80-100mg ED throughout. 8 weeks minimum.

If you wish to supplement with liv 52 in PCT you can, not on cycle as it will destroy partially the active oral in the liver, milk thistle has no evidence it has any effect on the liver what so ever.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

sust has the undecanoate ester which is super long. the best peroid of time ime to wait or cruise with orals (a much better option ime) with the enanthate ester. i wouldn't use dbol on this cycle. concerntrate on eating a mountain on good foods and refining your w/o depending on your desired results.


----------



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

lewishart said:


> If your running a 10 week cycle, as I've mentioned, its pointless changing orals half way through,blood plasma levels will stabilise in a few weeks rendering it pointless.
> 
> As I've mentioned, 12 weeks for your test anyway, 10 weeks isn't enough. 500mg/week is a fine dosage. All your going to do by running dbol is converting a bunch into methylestradiaol, gaining water weight, loosing it when you come off, and if for whatever reason you don't loose it, running var is pointless.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys will drop the dbol then and just shift the dbol fund for more anavar.

Now I know this off topic however regarding training while on gear should I go for volume or go heavy? When I was in Sust my training was going heavy compounds and it made look thick which was actually good however this time im looking for a more vascular look but i dont want to lose my size as much as possible.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ivan360 said:


> Thanks guys will drop the dbol then and just shift the dbol fund for more anavar.
> 
> Now I know this off topic however regarding training while on gear should I go for volume or go heavy? When I was in Sust my training was going heavy compounds and it made look thick which was actually good however this time im looking for a more vascular look but i dont want to lose my size as much as possible.


really depends on what your goals are buddy, if your looking for lean vascularity, that comes from a AAS that will favour an increase in RBC count like EQ, or any DHT based gear really. Vascaularity mainly comes from body fat levels to be honest, if your holding fat you wont see your viens its as simple as that.

Vascularity also comes from years training, you will just get more vascular as you train longer and longer. Volume is good for pumps and obviously getting lactic acid burn. Just train as you would normally if your training for hypertrophy mate, its 8-14 rep ratio and 3-4 set ratio per excercise.

The gains you get from the gear are diet based, your physique body fat levels (vascularity levels) are based on diet.


----------



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

lewishart said:


> really depends on what your goals are buddy, if your looking for lean vascularity, that comes from a AAS that will favour an increase in RBC count like EQ, or any DHT based gear really. Vascaularity mainly comes from body fat levels to be honest, if your holding fat you wont see your viens its as simple as that.
> 
> Vascularity also comes from years training, you will just get more vascular as you train longer and longer. Volume is good for pumps and obviously getting lactic acid burn. Just train as you would normally if your training for hypertrophy mate, its 8-14 rep ratio and 3-4 set ratio per excercise.
> 
> The gains you get from the gear are diet based, your physique body fat levels (vascularity levels) are based on diet.


Thanks a lot really appreciate the advice


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

ivan360 said:


> Thanks guys will drop the dbol then and just shift the dbol fund for more anavar.
> 
> Now I know this off topic however regarding training while on gear should I go for volume or go heavy? When I was in Sust my training was going heavy compounds and it made look thick which was actually good however this time im looking for a more vascular look but i dont want to lose my size as much as possible.


i'd advise heavy compound movement sticking to the 10 rep powerful positive, slow and controlled on the negitive. squeze the muscle when it's at the top of the movement. some exercises are more "pumping" exercises where the goal is to pump a lot of blood into the muscle, exercises like rear delt flies, face pulls, lateral raise and cable flies are a few examples.


----------



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> i'd advise heavy compound movement sticking to the 10 rep powerful positive, slow and controlled on the negitive. squeze the muscle when it's at the top of the movement. some exercises are more "pumping" exercises where the goal is to pump a lot of blood into the muscle, exercises like rear delt flies, face pulls, lateral raise and cable flies are a few examples.


sounds brutal but i'll do it:thumb:


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi am in a bit of a similar situation to ivan. Ive gained alot of fat lately and lost muscle due to injury. And tbh I thought heck it ill take a while off. Wasn't sure whether too try and lose a bit of fat first or just go straight into it. But ive opted for just going ahead. It'll prob be my 3rd cycle. Im thinking:

Test E 1-14 500mg

Tren A 4-14 350mg (broken into eod injections)

I also have Anavar and Clen not sure whether throw these in at start or towards the end like Ivan. But might take on board your advice of running the anavar through out the cycle if finance will allow. Also getting t3 should I cycle this with the clen?

Have all the pct in place aswel.

Stats:

Age 25

Height 5ft 9

Weight 86kg

Sorry I dont mean to Hijack your thread Ivan!


----------



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

Irishtoonfan said:


> Hi am in a bit of a similar situation to ivan. Ive gained alot of fat lately and lost muscle due to injury. And tbh I thought heck it ill take a while off. Wasn't sure whether too try and lose a bit of fat first or just go straight into it. But ive opted for just going ahead. It'll prob be my 3rd cycle. Im thinking:
> 
> Test E 1-14 500mg
> 
> ...


no problem man. more comments the better =) What does your PCT look like?


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it possible to start tha anvar a few weeks before his test e cycle or would it be pointless?


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

ivan360 said:


> no problem man. more comments the better =) What does your PCT look like?


Nolva 20/20/20/20 Clomid 50/25/25/25

Think am going to to run an AI during aromasin or adex currently in the process of getting some. Have letro on hand too incase of gyno, as had some mild last cycle.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

klint37 said:


> Is it possible to start tha anvar a few weeks before his test e cycle or would it be pointless?


he could of he wanted to but why uae the oral before the injectable has kicked in when you can use the oral when the injectable is in full swing. var also binds to the shbg leaving more test in an unbound state. thus improving gains...btw add reps pls


----------



## ivan360 (Aug 3, 2011)

Irishtoonfan said:


> Nolva 20/20/20/20 Clomid 50/25/25/25
> 
> Think am going to to run an AI during aromasin or adex currently in the process of getting some. Have letro on hand too incase of gyno, as had some mild last cycle.


yeah better run AI at .5mg EOD.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

ivan360 said:


> yeah better run AI at .5mg EOD.


yup, nowadaysbyour better off running a hcg and hmg combo during cycle and into pct and a low dose of ai to avoid any estro rebound


----------

